# on en est ou coté processeurs, en vu d'un hackintosh ?



## danlaurens (24 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
je suis un peu dépassé par les derniers types de proç, je me suis arreté au core2duo, et je n'arrive pas à mettre de l'ordre dans tout ça :
-ensuite y a eu le quad-core
-ensuite les i5 et i7 c'est bien ça ?

comment ça se fait du coup, que les MacPro sont encore en 2X Quad-Core ?
Est ce que pour se monter un 8 coeurs, il vaut mieux s'orienter vers une carte qui accepte 2 Quad ? (si oui, laquelle?) ou existe t il une carte qui accepte 2 i7 (j'en ai pas trouvé, mais si ça se trouve ça existe ?!)

thanks !


----------



## The Real Deal (25 Avril 2011)

SR-2 avec deux Xeon. Préviens ton banquier avant..


----------

